# Awesome Big Buck Photos Tonight!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Made it a tradition and went out after the Buckeyes game tonight! It was awesome because I got there right before Brutus came out as you'll see in the 1st 2 pictures. He arrives & mom and the kids look up and say, there's dad! LOL! Then a couple of the little bucks did a little sparring and then I made a run to get some video of the big wide buck in the dark so I'm putting some video snips in here to.

Slideshow:

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/mikejballcorp/slideshow/091915 Big Bucks


Got a bunch of great shots tonight! He is so much bigger than the little 1.5 yr olds!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

What a stud


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Great pictures. Kind of looks like a deer I shot. He is definitely a 170 class buck.


----------

